# router repair?



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

B&D 7614-04 type 1 problem 

i have never used this router before.
when i go to put in a router bit in and so tighten the top nut down ( missing from picture) ... well the whole shaft revolves!
the castle nut has no thread - it seems to be kept in place by the thin nut in the picture (no, not the photographer!).

how do i tighten that one?
there seems no way to hold the shaft still while i tighten it.

do i just go and get another wrench and then tighten the thin nut with the one the otherside of the collet?
but then what is the castle nut and lever for!

UPDATE: problem solved. there was a little halfmoon wedge that ties the castle nut to the shaft - by a miracle we found the wedge!


thanks all


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The lever is the lock, it looks like it has a place for your finger, push or pull it in to one of the slots..should lock the motor in place then use the wrench on the collet nut. 

===



anon125 said:


> B&D 7614-04 type 1 problem
> 
> i have never used this router before.
> when i go to put in a router bit in and so tighten the top nut down ( missing from picture) ... well the whole shaft revolves!
> ...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a bit of an odd design. There is a spring on the lever to push the tang away from the castle nut but it appears the factory didn't even trust it to work as they put a locking screw on the end of the lever just to make sure. I would be tempted to take it off and just use two wrenches instead. That would probably be faster as well.


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks OK to me I don't think it's castle nut looks like it's part of the shaft to me and a great design,the spring it set to hold it out and not let it drop in the slot by error, the screw is just a way for the metal part to slide true and not a locking device..

===



Cherryville Chuck said:


> That is a bit of an odd design. There is a spring on the lever to push the tang away from the castle nut but it appears the factory didn't even trust it to work as they put a locking screw on the end of the lever just to make sure. I would be tempted to take it off and just use two wrenches instead. That would probably be faster as well.


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

please see my UPDATE above.
thanks


----------

